# May I  ask you  a personal question...?



## mikasa_90

Hello
Can you translate it?

**May I  ask you a personal question...?**

Multumesc


----------



## Trisia

Hi

_Pot să-ţi pun o întrebare personală?_


----------



## OldAvatar

@Trisia
Or you can say:
_– Am o întrebare personală!_
And then... you know what follows!


----------



## mateo19

OldAvatar's translation means, "I have a personal question..."  So if you say that and the other person doesn't object, you can delve right into the question itself!


----------



## OldAvatar

@mateo19
It is more than that. It is a joke. A word game.


----------



## alakazam

mikasa_90 said:


> Hello
> Can you translate it?
> 
> **May I  ask you a personal question...?**
> 
> Multumesc


There is also:

"Îţi pot adresa o întrebare personală?"


----------

